# Teach me about SUB Hz..Whats good?



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

So I'm not all that up on subwoofer Hz and what it means. In other words whats a better range.

For example 
20Hz-150Hz

or

25Hz - 250Hz

Should the first number be higher or lower in relation to better?
Should the second number be higher or lower in relation to better?

Help me learn more about audio. Thanks for any and all comments in advance.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Subs usually crossover at around 80 Hz so you need one that will go to about double that to get a smooth transition between it and the mains. So 20 - 150 Hz is quite acceptable.

You would only need to go higher, ie 250 Hz, if you had very small mains that only went down to 120 Hz.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Generally speaking the lower the fist number the better and the higher the second the better.
Power, roll-off, placement and other factors also come into play.
Take a look at our Sub Zone forum, there are a lot of visuals in the reviews that will show you a great deal on sub woofer performance.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

For HT use 10 a 15 hz will give more :hsd:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Realistically Music only goes down to around 30Hz at best, for movies it can go much deeper. If you have lots of money a sub that digs down to 10Hz is great however those will set you back at least $1600. I good quality sub that reaches 20Hz at a decent SPL will still sound great with movies and will coast between $600 and $1000.
A sub that is used to reach higher than 160Hz is not truly a sub anymore and usually sacrifices its lower frequencies to get that high.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

nova said:


> Generally speaking the lower the fist number the better and the higher the second the better.
> Power, roll-off, placement and other factors also come into play.
> Take a look at our Sub Zone forum, there are a lot of visuals in the reviews that will show you a great deal on sub woofer performance.


This pretty much hits the nail on the head.

What is your budget for a subwoofer?


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

Good solid 20Hz performance will make you happy. Good solid 10Hz performance and you will never visit a sub forum again! Just be prepared to pay for those extra 10Hz.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Not many 10hz subs, the funky audio 18.3 goes down to 13hz and thats 4k. The HSU 15H 17hz, svs PC12 18hz both of which areunder 1k


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

I have seen people reach 10 hz,i have a dip from 20 > 15 hz,butt below it,s standing ferm till 5 hz .
Not the money,butt the drivers make this possible.
Butt you have to build it yourself


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Andre said:


> Not many 10hz subs, the funky audio 18.3 goes down to 13hz and thats 4k. The HSU 15H 17hz, svs PC12 18hz both of which areunder 1k



Effective room size will also play a large role in the deep extension capabilities of many subwoofers.

Tom V.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the input folks. I currently have two Def Tech Pro Sub 800. I just don't feel like I am getting the bass I desire. I have been looking at the HSU VTF-15H. Its a bit expensive and I won't be able to invest in it just yet. Also its a monster (in size) and I would have to figure out if I can comfortably fit it in my room.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats why I like my SVS cylinder it only takes up a 14 sq inches of floor space, looks cool and sounds great..


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Def Tech Pro Sub 800 is an 8 inch driver that was never intended to produce true 20 hz extension for home theater. A single HSU VTF-15H will definetly put a a pair of Pro Sub 800's to shame.


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

How large is your room?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

adamdivine said:


> How large is your room?


Approximately 14' x 16' with 9' vaulted ceiling.


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

My room is almost the same size and I have had an SVS 16-42 cylinder sub, a AV123 UFW-10 and a HSU VTF-3. All of those left me wanting more. I finally saved up enough pennies to get a Seaton Submersive HP and am done for good. The point being, if you are bitten by the bug to get better bass, get the best sub you possibly can. The Hsu VTF-15H would be the baseline for me. Just my .02.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Andre said:


> Not many 10hz subs, the funky audio 18.3 goes down to 13hz and thats 4k. The HSU 15H 17hz, svs PC12 18hz both of which areunder 1k


The Kreisel 12012 was tested and reviewed here and does 10hz. I have that one and while I have never measured it I'm sure its reached that or close. I feel the punch and walls have rattled even away from the family room.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

asere said:


> The Kreisel 12012 was tested and reviewed here and does 10hz. I have that one and while I have never measured it I'm sure its reached that or close. I feel the punch and walls have rattled even away from the family room.


Uh...thats like 3x the $ of a HSU VTF 15H!!!!!!!!!!!:yikes: 
I may have been looking to go from a $300 sub to a $1000 sub, but $3000 is way over my limit.


----------

